
Google Launches Fuchsia OS That Might Replace Android - secjet1
https://fuchsiatalks.com/2017/05/12/google-launches-fuchsia-operating-system/
======
fasquoika
If anyone's interested you can build Fuchsia and run it in Qemu
[https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/docs/+/master/getting_start...](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/docs/+/master/getting_started.md)

------
batter
One of the reasons? [https://www.slashgear.com/microsoft-claims-collecting-
royalt...](https://www.slashgear.com/microsoft-claims-collecting-royalties-
on-70-of-all-android-devices-09237778/)

------
KenanSulayman
1) Fuchsias' initial release was 2016 2) This website seems to be... only
about it?

------
shermozle
Wow that's a painful read. Non native speaker or just terrible writer?

~~~
Brian_K_White
At times I thought it was like those ai-generated articles.

